# How to Build a Turtle Tank



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

Building a turtle tank is a fun and rewarding project that allows you to give your shell covered friend a nice place to live

1.First cut out the correct size of acrylic you need for your specific turtle tank. The size is up to you, but 12" x 12" x 24" is very common. You'll need 4 sides and a bottom. Make sure to sand the ends smooth after cutting

2.Next, use a silicon caulk or methylene chloride to glue the box together. Make sure it is water tight by filling it with water. If there are any leaks, go back and fill that spot in with a little more caulking.

3.Finally, add some decorations! Plants and rocks work well. If your turtle is a water turtle, try building up rocks on one side and filling the bottom of the tank with water. Just make sure it has some land to crawl onto


----------

